# Finally done waiting!!!!



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

Well after about a month of getting everything ready me and my buddies are heading to carthage to do some pig hunting!! About a month and half ago I purchased my first bow and have been reading and learning and shooting as much as I have been able to and now we are on the road!!! I'm ready to feel the rush that is bow hunting!! Is there a better way to spend a birthday weekend?


----------



## raiderfish (May 26, 2005)

sounds like a blast. look forward to that report!


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

Hope you have a great weekend, and by the way,

:birthday2 _*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*_ :birthday2


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

so???? how was the hunting??? we need pig pictures and the story!!!!!!!


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

well I wish I had a bunch of pictures and a good story but, I got skunked... but thats why they call it hunting and not killing!! I guess ill have to keep waiting for my first bow kill!!

If anyone knows where me and a buddy might be able to get into some hogs we are both looking for our first bow kill!!!


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

What outfit did you go hunting with in carthage?


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## Bearkat2004 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cowboygunsmith45 said:


> well I wish I had a bunch of pictures and a good story but, I got skunked... but thats why they call it hunting and not killing!! I guess ill have to keep waiting for my first bow kill!!
> 
> If anyone knows where me and a buddy might be able to get into some hogs we are both looking for our first bow kill!!!


take a look at Diamond C, they have quite a few quality hunts for great prices, and always have a ton of hogs. But don't walk into a hog hunt with a bow and think it will be as easy as rifle hunting. you still have to hunt the wind and be as scent free as possible.


----------



## koolkat (Mar 13, 2006)

A couple of my buddies and I hunted Diamond C this past November. It was awesome. Got my first bow kill there. I ended up with a nice ram and a hog.


----------

